# Hawaiian Hamburger Jerky



## disco (May 30, 2021)

I don’t make a lot of ground meat jerky. It isn’t that it doesn’t taste great but it just doesn’t have the great chew of jerky from sliced meat. It is just softer and less chewy.

However, I was asked how to make ground beef jerky and I haven’t made any for some time. So, here is how I make it.

I start with 1 kg of extra lean ground beef. The less fat the better. You can grind your own beef but use a very lean cut.

I added the following to the beef:


90 ml (1/3 cup + 1 tbsp) Soy Sauce
50 ml (1/4 cup) Pineapple Juice
40 ml (3 tbsp) Sherry
5 ml (1 tsp) Sesame Oil
5 ml (1 tsp) Sriracha Sauce
35 ml (2 tbsp + 2 tsp) Brown Sugar
10 ml (2 tsp) Ground Ginger
8 ml (1 ½ tsp) Garlic Powder
5 ml (1 tsp) Onion Powder
4 ml (3/4 tsp) Black Pepper
2.5 ml (1/2 tsp/2.6 gr) Prague Powder #1








For those of you who haven’t used the curing salt Prague Powder #1 before, it is also known as Pinks Salt #1, Instacure #1, and a host of other commercial names. Read the label on your curing salt and make sure that it 93.75 % salt and 6.25 % sodium nitrite. If those are the content, you can use the curing salt in this recipe.

A word of warning, too much sodium nitrite is bad for you. Make sure you use the exact amount the recipe calls for and don’t use Prague Powder in place of salt, only use it for meat curing.

Mix the beef thoroughly for at least five minutes. It should be tacky and sticky.

Put 1/2 the meat between two pieces of wax paper and gently roll to 1/4 inch thick.







Remove the top sheet and cut the beef into strips. Cut the strips to the length you like and put it on the smoking tray. Repeat with the second 1/2 of the meat.







I preheated my Bradley smoker to 200 F. I like to go for 20 minutes without smoke but you can start smoking right away but it will be a much stronger smoke hit.

Start checking at 1 1/2 hours. However, I find it usually takes 2 hours to cook. Test by bending a piece. There should be some splintering at the surface.

Put the jerky on a paper towel lined plate and blot with a second paper towel to remove as much fat as possible.







Let cool before serving.







The Verdict

This is a very tasty jerky. It is not spicy but has a nice sweet/salty taste with a pineapple/soy taste that I really like.

It has a decent chew but if you are looking for a nice piece of jerky that requires some chewing to eat. This isn’t it.

The Old Fat Guy


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 30, 2021)

Wow that looks good! Great write up on this. My kids would love this type of jerky! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jcam222 (May 30, 2021)

Looks really good! Great write up as usual Disco.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 31, 2021)

Great write up Disco.  Miss Linda doesn't like the chewy jerky, so when I'm in a jerky mood I always make some out of ground beef too, just for her.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2021)

Looks tasty. The recipe sounds really good. I used one simular for thin strips of Flank Steak on a Stick...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2021)

Most excellent looking jerky Disco. One day in the not so distant future I'll have to try my hand at making some. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (May 31, 2021)

looks excelant Disco!


----------



## JLeonard (May 31, 2021)

Looks good. I think I could eat a pound or two of that.
Jim


----------



## smokeymose (May 31, 2021)

My tired old teeth gave up on jerky and this looks like an option to try.
Great post! Bookmarked!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2021)

Nice Job, Disco!!
And Excellent Tutorial too!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (May 31, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Wow that looks good! Great write up on this. My kids would love this type of jerky! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks, so much!



jcam222 said:


> Looks really good! Great write up as usual Disco.



You are most kind!



GaryHibbert said:


> Great write up Disco.  Miss Linda doesn't like the chewy jerky, so when I'm in a jerky mood I always make some out of ground beef too, just for her.
> Gary



Har! The things we do to keep our masters happy! Thanks, Gary.


----------



## disco (May 31, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks tasty. The recipe sounds really good. I used one simular for thin strips of Flank Steak on a Stick...JJ



Thanks, Chef! Love the idea of flank steak on a stick!



gmc2003 said:


> Most excellent looking jerky Disco. One day in the not so distant future I'll have to try my hand at making some.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks, Chris!



smokerjim said:


> looks excelant Disco!



Thanks for the kind words, Jim.


----------



## disco (May 31, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks good. I think I could eat a pound or two of that.
> Jim



Thanks, Jim!



smokeymose said:


> My tired old teeth gave up on jerky and this looks like an option to try.
> Great post! Bookmarked!



It is definitely softer! Thanks.



Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Disco!!
> And Excellent Tutorial too!!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



I appreciate the like, Mr Bear!


----------



## checkdude (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks great and the ingredient list is very appealing  too. I see it in my future especially since I haven't made any in like forever! Like!


----------

